Ask HN: What do productive people not do or do less of it? - shaduk
======
slater
Post on HN :D

------
getoffyour
Complain

Focus on problems instead of solutions

Manipulate and put others down

Use people

Look up to Machiavelli

Passively consume food, media

Burn bridges

Judge others without all the facts; without due process

Act without thinking

“Anti-pattern” [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
pattern](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-pattern)

